# Este circuito podrá funcionar??



## cuervokbza (Mar 12, 2006)

Hola nuevamente!!!!!
Esta vez escribo para que me den alguna opinion sobre si este circuito puede llegar a funcionar como lo describen.
Agradeceria su opinion
estos son los enlaces de los circuitos:


Emisor  http://www.electronica2000.com/radiocontrol/transtonos.htm
Receptor  http://www.electronica2000.com/radiocontrol/recepmono.htm


Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## pepepuerto (Mar 13, 2006)

Hola Cuervo, pues debe funcionar, lo importante, es si va a cubrir tus necesidades de alcance calidad etc etc, por la red tiene muchos, mas completos, depende del instrumental que tengas par poderlos ajustar, y sacar el maximo rendimiento, suerte un saludo


----------



## cuervokbza (Mar 13, 2006)

hola pepe!!!!
gracias por tu respuesta, lo que sucede es que yo he visto muchos circuitos de  radio control pero la mayoria de ellos utilizan bobinas muy raras o complicadas de armar uno mismo y eso me detiene un poco, este en cambio es facil, pero queria saber si andaba yo necesito que tenga un alcanze de unos 30 mts.


Gracias por todo!!!!


----------



## ArturoGP (Mar 13, 2006)

esperemos que funcione 
lo mejor es usar modulos ....
un buen alcance y fiablidad de funcionamiento

si eres de mexico ( df)

te recomiendo 

http://www.robodacta.com/

son relativamente baratos.... ( hay que ver a futuro)


----------



## basemisor (Mar 23, 2006)

Que tal cuervo.
Los circuitos por los que preguntas si funcionan son copiados con pequeñas variantes de un libro frances de radiocontrol cuyo autor es Charles Pepin.
El receptor es un superregenerativo que el autor lo llama RP-4 y funciona de primera,solo debes hacer el ajuste del pote de 47K con paciencia dejandolo justo en el momento que el circuito deja de oscilar y comienza a producir soplido.
El problema con los receptores superregenerativos es su baja selectividad(pueden entrar varias señales al mismo tiempo) con el peligro de tener fallos de control.
Otro problema es su propia emision de radiofrecuencia que puede interferir con otros dispositivos.
La distancia que cubre con eficacia es bastante menor que la indicada y siempre que sea al aire libre, en el interior de una casa te podes frustrar.
Son circuitos sencillos pero que han quedado obsoletos,podes hacer lo mismo con un par de integrados sin mas dificultad y mucho mas eficientes , pequeños y livianos contruidos por ti mismo.
Si queres armar el receptor solo para escuchar transmisiones de aviones, radioaficionados, emisoras de fm,etc, es un golazo ya que es capaz de recibir señales de am y fm indistintamente.
Espero que sea de ayuda.


----------



## cuervokbza (Mar 23, 2006)

Gracias basemisor!!!!!


----------



## basemisor (Mar 23, 2006)

Si lo vas a construir y tenes dudas aca estoy para dar una mano.
Por las dudas te digo que el circuito del receptor esta incompleto, le faltan los decodificadores de tono.
Podes usar si  los conseguis baratos los LM 567 que todavia hay a la venta y en lugar del transistor unijuntura en el transmisor unas puertas logicas o un 555.


----------



## Jorf (Mar 23, 2006)

Yo ando con ganas de un radio control también, pero los integrados destinados para tal fin me resultan demasiado complejos.

Estos circuitos de Electrónica2000 me resultan más familiar a mi conocimientos y me gustaría ver como hacés la adaptación del LM y el 555.

Gracias!!!


PD: Ahora estoy intentando con eso: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/viewtopic.php?t=2089


----------



## cuervokbza (Mar 26, 2006)

BASEMISOR!!!!!
Por lo que veo tienes bastante experiencia en todo esto y me encantaria que nos puedas mostrar aprox. como quedaria con las modificaciones.
DESDE YA MUCHAS GRACIAS BASEMISOR!!!!!!


----------



## pepepuerto (Mar 26, 2006)

Hola a todos, ha salido información sobre el 555 , para mi es uno de los comodines de la  electronica, por eso tiene dentro (muy apretados ) 60 transistores, aqui mando una pagina suerte saludos

http://www.doctronics.co.uk/555.htm


----------



## cuervokbza (Mar 30, 2006)

POR FAVOR BASEMISOR!!!!
necesito tu ayuda ya que eres uno de los unicos que sabe o se interesa en el tema, exceptuando a mi amigo JORF que esta en el mismo aprieto que yo.
Necesitaria saber como queda el circuito con las modificaciones que tu propones.


----------



## Jorf (Mar 31, 2006)

cuervokbza entre todos algo vamos a inventar, tampoco esperemos todo servido como hacen muchos, pero una ayudita no viene mal, jajajajajaaaa.

Te comento mi caso, utilizo de emisor un micrófono de FM y de receptor una radiecita convencional. Por el emisor ¨emito¨ tonos lo cuales pretendo que decodificarlos en el receptor. Intenté haciendo filtros pasa banda pero no hubo caso.

Ahora otro problema, que pasa cuando quiero emitir 2 señales a la vez?


----------

